# Voting Poll: PotM May 2014



## runnah (Jun 2, 2014)

#1 For Dark Shadow - by binga63






#2 FIBUA training, British Army - by v4forlife





#3 Container - by thenevadanstig





#4 Barn swallows by coastalconn





#5 Prowling Panther by Majeed Badizadegan 





#6 Yin Yang by Pixel Rabbit





#7 snap snap 1 by Paige Wilkes





#8 "call it..." by Jess Owens





#9 For Jess - By binga63





#10 Swallows in flight - By coastalconn





#11 Ballet in the woods - by rexbobcat





#12 Capitol building at night - by crimbfighter





#13 Moonlight Road - by Austin Greene





#14 Rugby National - by tevo





#15 Sunrise at Kinderdijk - by judobreaker


----------



## astroNikon (Jun 2, 2014)

Oh my, there's some wonderful images this month.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Jun 2, 2014)

Agreed. A ton of great shots. My personal favorites are the FIBUA training shot and "For Jess" by Binga63, but they're all fantastic.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Jun 2, 2014)

Oh for crying out loud would you guys and gals quit doing awesome work please, it's too hard to pick one!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nzmacro (Jun 2, 2014)

#10, Swallows in flight by Kris, no image showing


----------



## Designer (Jun 5, 2014)

PixelRabbit said:


> Oh for crying out loud would you guys and gals quit doing awesome work please, it's too hard to pick one!!!!!!!!!!!!



Another superb collection!  

Since I nominated three shots this month, I think i should get to vote three times.


----------



## pyzik (Jun 5, 2014)

Twas a tough call.  There were three that I really had a hard time choosing between.


----------



## runnah (Jun 13, 2014)

bump


----------



## SDB777 (Jun 13, 2014)

Where is the "All of the Above" option.......errrr!!!



Scott (too many great ones) B


----------



## Steve5D (Jun 13, 2014)

Wow... tough choice to be made here...


----------



## runnah (Jul 1, 2014)

Closed


----------

